# Linux Meetup em Lisboa (Portugal)

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Se calhar já é um bocado tarde para avisar isto. Mas não queria deixar de avisar que está agendada uma reunião de pessoal adepto do Linux nesta Terça-Feira (dia 4) pela 20:00 no El Corte Ingles.

Visitem este site:

[img:3b11ef4e2d]http://img.meetup.com/img/logo/med/l/linux.png[/img:3b11ef4e2d]

e seleccionem a Lisboa como cidade.

Inscrevam-se e apareçam. Existem pelo menos 4 utilizadores de Gentoo confirmados (que eu conheça).

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## RoadRunner

Além de ser em cima da hora, fica muito longe para mim.. é uma pena. Tirem fotos e digam como foi =)

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vão aparecer no site depois do evento...

Avisar-vos-ei após o evento.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## Nestum

Gostava de ir e até tinha disponibilidade se tivesse lido o post no Domingo.  :Sad: 

Assim fico retido em Évora. 

Faço do RoadRunner as minhas palavras: "Tirem fotos e contem como foi".

Um Abraço

----------

## pilla

Acho que fica meio fora de mão pra ir.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Nestum wrote:*   

> Gostava de ir e até tinha disponibilidade se tivesse lido o post no Domingo. 

 

Epá... desculpa! Só me lembrei hoje, e só me decidi à dois dias.   :Sad: 

Haverão outros encontros concerteza.   :Wink: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

